# Sleepy Hollow Manor 2016 in progress



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought I'd post what I'm working on throughout the year. Helps me stay focused and I love when you guys share feedback and ideas with me. 

This year I'm adding a Fortune Teller, Wizard of Oz and Nightmare Before Christmas Scenes. I don't want to bite off more than I can chew but if I can I'd like to add a werewolf scene and finish up my Sanderson Sisters.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a great start on my Fortune Teller Scene. I got Madam Misery for Christmas. She is from Oriental Trading and has great reviews. I haven't opened her yet so I'll borrow pics from Google for you. 
I got the hand of fortune from DesignToscano


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The two blanket type spreads are from eBay. I plan on hanging the gold one as a backdrop and using the purple one as a table cover 















Blanket links below 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201500427207

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252209112129?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was lucky enough to talk Kelloween into making me an ouija board by hand! Isn't she ridiculously talented!!














Check out her etsy shop Corner Of The Attic! (shameless plug for my friend)
https://www.etsy.com/shop/corneroftheattic


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My signs are both from etsy. My brother, StormyNightDesigns made the one on the left. You should check out his shop  (shameless plug)
https://www.etsy.com/shop/StormyNightDesigns


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Everything else is from Barnes and Noble! Can you believe that?!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's where I need your help! Two questions. Where can I get a lot of tarot cards for fairly cheap?? I was inspired by Rogers Gardens 2015 and want to recreate that spinning tarot card table. I'll post a pic.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Which leads me to question #2 I actually want it to spin. What kind of motor goes in a circular motion? Where can I buy one?







And by the way if you haven't seen the Rogers Gardens 2015 Halloween video you are missing out on some great inspiration!!!!
http://youtu.be/u-_W2kzXkOg


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is my Fortune Teller ideas Pinterest board 
https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast02/fortune-tellers-and-gypsies/


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love your ideas, and the feel of your Pinterest board! Not all the links work for me, but the pictures that show up are great. I went to ebay for some of those big printed fabric pieces, too. Yours look perfect! 
One suggestion for cheap tarot cards is to find a digital download and print up your own on cardstock. Then you can have the size and quantity you want. You can even print the sides separately in layers, so you could laminate any connecting wires in between. You might be able to find some free ones, and/or color cards if that's what you prefer, but here's one B&W option that's <$4.
http://www.alphastamps.com/p3344/Italian_Tarot_Cards_Collage_Sheet/product_info.html

The site has some interesting craft stuff -- good if you can't find it locally. Shipping can be very slow, though, so if you can find what you want locally, that might be a better option. (Digital downloads are available right away, of course.)

If you're interested, here's what I did a couple years ago. DD was studying for testing, and didn't want to spend the time brushing up to read tarot cards this past year so we took a break, but I intend to do this area again this upcoming year. (I already have a few upgrades to the room.)
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ooojen-albums-fortune-teller-area-2014-a.html


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oops, one more thing--- rotisserie motors work great for turning things slowly and gently. That might be a good place to start looking.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much ooojen. I can always count on you for great advice. I will definitely print off my own. I never even thought of that. That will actually be perfect to put on the wire form. 
I tried to fix some links. Hopefully they work now. 
I'm going to go check out your links now. You're the best


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ooojen said:


> Oops, one more thing--- rotisserie motors work great for turning things slowly and gently. That might be a good place to start looking.


Why didn't I think of that. Maybe I can find one at a yard sale this summer or maybe a thrift store! Awesome!
And did you find the throws on eBay? Look under mandala gypsy blanket. They are pretty cheap. I'll find a link

I added the blanket links under the pictures. Look around on there though. Some are super cheap.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Following!! 

Thank you so much for sharing the cup of destiny. I snatched one up. I don't have a fortune teller's scene, but it will go well on my witches' kitchen table. Thanks again for the heads up.

Sylvr Sharp designs such gorgeous displays for Rogers. Sigh... Another idea that popped in my head for your spinning tarot cards is a Christmas ornament spinner? I remember when I used to do Christmas displays, there are little motors that hang that spin things, you could google and poke around Christmas resources for something that might work.

You always do such a great job with your themes. I can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! (You're very sweet.) I did find a throw a while back, but I could use more. I have a lot of windows and those would make great atmospheric window coverings.

I'm looking forward to watching your plans come together. (I'm always impressed with pictures you share of your decorating.)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm back! I don't remember if you have some kind of 'crystal ball' yet. I got this one last year at Big Lots. I was not sure how much I was going to like it, but honestly, it got great reaction from my guests. You can select either lights only, or with the voice. The voice is a witch saying Happy Halloween, also asking people to close their eyes and she will do 'magic'. Which is when you open your eyes back up, the color of the globe had changed. Very funny to the little kids. Or, switch off the voice and it shimmers and changes colors, so I am super happy with it for the price! Still kind of kitchy, if you know what I mean. I am sure there are more elegant or realistic options out there.










You know me, I did change it a little bit. Here it is on my table.










I pulled out the rubbery witch hands. I had found this pillar candle holder (I wish I could remember where)... and it was an exact fit. So I painted them both and used some metallic rub n' buff to marry them together. The globe just sits right on top of the candle holder, making it a little more substantial. I love how the removal of the witch hands, and the rub n' buff really brings out the symbol on the front.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Should turn out great!
Love seeing intricate/elegant/creepy elements come together.
I REALLY love vintage Halloween graphics, like on that Ouija Board!


booswife02 said:


> I was lucky enough to talk Kelloween into making me an ouija board by hand! Isn't she ridiculously talented!!
> View attachment 272338
> 
> View attachment 272339
> ...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The scenes you have so far have turned out fantastic. I had so much fun looking at everything, taking in all the details that you have added. So, I can bet your new scene additions will be just as fun. Looking forward to seeing how you display all the cool new fortune teller items. 

Looks like you have acquired some great items already, and it is only January. To me, that is what makes for a great display - being able to collect and make detailed items over the course of the whole year. Gives you time to hit up yard sales, school and church rummage sales, search on Craig's list or Ebay, and shop for clearance items as well. 

Have fun and keep us posted. This will be fun for us too.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

They also have spinners in lawn & garden at walmart, lowes, etc to spin wind ornaments...not sure if they're bigger than an ornament spinner but they can easily hang from a ceiling hook...

Btw love everything (as always) can't wait to see more


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys get me excited to do more. I appreciate each and everyone of you and your input. 
I was thinking some kind of motor mounted on the table but now I'm thinking hanging from the ceiling may be easier. There are usually lots of spinning hanging things for summer. The wire and cards shouldn't be to heavy. I think this may be the way to go.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's interesting (and possibly useful) that they have electric spinners for lawn spinner items! I had never seen one. There's probably not much market here where there's nearly always plenty of wind. 
No matter what kind of motor you wind up using, I think ceiling mounting is a good idea.
Just be careful to take rpm into account. The garden spinner and ornament spinners I just checked on Amazon are 30 or 50 rpm. There may be slower ones, but those I saw would be awfully fast for spinning a large framework, even if it's lightweight. Something like 5-10 rpm would be fast enough to look magical and mysterious rather than wildly frenetic (which is why I thought rotisserie.) You won't want things flying off from centrifugal force.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh ooojen. How about if the table goes under an existing ceiling fan? Take the blades off and hang the cards on fishline. LOL
Ok. Maybe not. Just came to me.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

As long as you've got a rheostat or the like- a "dimmer switch" to slow it down, that would be great. They should be on something a little stiff in order to stay in place, but if the cards are all overlapping, fishline could do it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't get the link to Rogers Gardens to open. I even copied and pasted and then went to You Tube and still couldn't see it.

Great start booswife!

What about a record player turntable?

On the Tarot cards, buy one set and go to Kinkos or someplace and make colored copies on cardstock.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys are brilliant all of you  Printer I'm adding another Rogers garden link below. I sure hope it works. 
I already own two different sets of tarot. I'll stop by tomorrow and see how much to copy them. 
Hilda it will be in the garage so no ceiling fan but that would be awesome 
Ooojen my hubby just said the same thing you did. I need it to go slowly so it looks magical not possessed!! Haha

http://youtu.be/u-_W2kzXkOg


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Everything is looking great. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have some goodies to send you for your gypsy


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Apparently I am doing a Nightmare Before Christmas Bedroom. It's sort of just falling into place. I had planned on a Munsters themed bedroom. Maybe I can talk my son into letting me decorate his room also. 
The comforter is from Hot Topic and the prints are from etsy


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I also got this fire basket from Grandin Road on clearance. I liked it when I first saw it but I kept thinking a fire in a basket doesn't make sense. The basket would burn up. Haha....well on clearance for $30 im willing to forget my rationality. I think it's definitely worth that money. I'm going to put dancing trash bag ghosts around it in the front yard. 
One more thing it has sound. Odd but okay. It sounds like a rainstorm to me. It will be outside so this is fine. Just know if you are choosing it for indoors it has sound.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Like this
View attachment 272594


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> View attachment 272592
> 
> View attachment 272593


Very versatile looking flaming basket. The basket can work as a base to build up a number of different options if you don't want to have a basket on fire....Off the top of my head I think you could transform it into a flaming cauldron or a flaming bone/skull pile without too much work or expense.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Booswife, first off loved your garage haunt last year and given your eye to detail and what I've seen this year, I'm sure your displays will be just as amazing this year, and I look forward to seeing your progress.

As for the rotating tarot card display. Wow I love that idea. Don't know if you can still find them there but I believe I bought Tarot cards at Dollar Tree last year. Suppose you could always take regular playing cards and glue a face onto to them from computerized images, but given if you want to do a lot of cards, the added weight could be a problem for what you want to do to them. There are those spinning motors they sell for props and mirror balls that get hung from the ceiling. Not sure about the speed of them. I have an inexpensive spinner that I can open up and tell you what I think. I still see it sold.

The flaming basket...just explain the a witch cast a spell on the basket to make it flame without burning up! Magic!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks doto and GOS. I love to hear your ideas  
I looked around the thrift stores last night for spinning motors but most things were in kitchen appliances. Like a blender.
I think a hanging one is definitely the way to go. Seems so much simpler. I completely forgot about the spinning mirror balls. That is a great idea. I'm hoping to find some type of motorized wind spinner or mirror ball during the summer when they put out summer party and decor items. I'm super thankful you guys are helping me with this


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok GOS I typed in motorized hanging spinning on eBay and this popped up along with a bunch of adult swings haha....I went ahead and bought it for $15 and will go from there  I'll post it when it arrives. 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331629077204


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

In the mail today I got my star master from China! I think it will be perfect. I want to put it in the fortune teller tent so it feels like magic. I probably shouldn't be supporting buying from China but is just so darn cheap. I got a ton of remote control lights from there last year. 
I'll post the eBay link also


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You can choose led colors or just white light. This is inside my bathroom. It covers the whole room. Ceiling and walls.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401053394295 
Best part. It was $3.27


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I picked up one of those lights, too. I wasn't sure what the quality would be, but for less than 4$, I figured I'd take a chance. So far, a win 
The disco ball spinner has possibilities! At least they tend to spin at less than 30 rmp! I hope it works wonderfully for you, but do note that for about $20 you can get a cordless rotisserie motor that runs 4-5 rpm and can hold a load of 20 pounds. That's a lot of decks of cards. (for another 10 bucks you can get one that holds 40 pounds.)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can I buy it separately or would it be in a rotisserie? I know that's a dumb question. I am terrible with these things.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a _great look with the stars and the moon for a psychic tent_. Enough so I bought one too for my Madame Misery! and like you I am leery about buying from overseas. Some sellers use ePacket shipping and you get tracking although your seller apparently doesn't (for whatever that's worth as I sit waiting for weeks for a first class envelope shipped from NY that only tracks to MA and no one can tell me where it is just that it's not 30 days so not lost yet). I did look to find one sold by the same seller as you since at least I know you received yours. Thanks for the heads up on this and the personal photos.

Curious about the rotate part. So it says it doesn't rotate. I'm assuming that means the shade around it doesn't. Do the lights flash on and off or what so that it looks like it's rotating. Any chance you can add a video?


BTW curious how long it took to receive from when you ordered it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Can I buy it separately or would it be in a rotisserie? I know that's a dumb question. I am terrible with these things.


Not a dumb question at all-- We can't all have experience with everything in the world! It would be just the motor. Amazon has some, and ebay has lots.
Here's a corded one, the first that popped up when I searched Amazon for "rotisserie motor". It's more expensive, but you can refine the search and get other options (like cheaper and cordless.)
You'd need a "PTO" -- a shaft to support the thing you want to turn, but that's fairly easy.

http://www.amazon.com/OneGrill-Stainless-Steel-Rotisserie-Motor/dp/B0043C5ZDI


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

booswife02 said:


> Ok GOS I typed in motorized hanging spinning on eBay and this popped up along with a bunch of adult swings haha....I went ahead and bought it for $15 and will go from there  I'll post it when it arrives.
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331629077204



The D battery should give you some longevity for the night. I would try to create your tarot card mobile ahead of time and see how it works and how many hours you can get off one battery. Other wise they do make corded versions which will supply power constantly. I know I have some places where AC would be a problem so will be curious how this battery one works out. And most mirror ball motors do rotate around 3 rpm which sounds like a nice speed for something like that. I'll watch for your post when it arrives.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> In the mail today I got my star master from China! I think it will be perfect. I want to put it in the fortune teller tent so it feels like magic. I probably shouldn't be supporting buying from China but is just so darn cheap. I got a ton of remote control lights from there last year.
> I'll post the eBay link also
> View attachment 272628
> 
> ...


That is cool.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's one of the huge advantages of starting this early. You have plenty of time to try things out and get the results you want!
It sounds great already!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> That's one of the huge advantages of starting this early. You have plenty of time to try things out and get the results you want!
> It sounds great already!


You are so right . It's great having time to see what works best.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Agreed! I always plan to start early but somehow time slips by. Jealous of all you non-procrastinators Big Time. Trying to be better this year. I had a few projects last halloween -- like my spray painting of a pvc IV pole for my clinic setting that should NOT have taken 4 days or more to do but due to rain and not priming became a big hassle the week leading up to halloween. I know. I should have known better.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's always something like that! I have more ideas than I could possibly have time to implement all by myself, so no matter how efficient I am (never quite as much as I ought to be) I'd still have loads of things I was wrapping up at the last minute. I admire both non-procrastinators, and people with the good judgement to estimate what's do-able and set the bar right there.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh the light IS magical. Great buy!
This is fun following along like this. Thanks for sharing Booswife!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have to have those star, too! Great find. TFS


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It doesn't actually rotate on its own. You can twist the shade. It is labeled with 12 months. You can rotate the shade to each month. The lights do not flash on and off. It's a steady light. You can choose white light or add the colors. It only took about a week to get here. I'll add a video 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's a _great look with the stars and the moon for a psychic tent_. Enough so I bought one too for my Madame Misery! and like you I am leery about buying from overseas. Some sellers use ePacket shipping and you get tracking although your seller apparently doesn't (for whatever that's worth as I sit waiting for weeks for a first class envelope shipped from NY that only tracks to MA and no one can tell me where it is just that it's not 30 days so not lost yet). I did look to find one sold by the same seller as you since at least I know you received yours. Thanks for the heads up on this and the personal photos.
> 
> Curious about the rotate part. So it says it doesn't rotate. I'm assuming that means the shade around it doesn't. Do the lights flash on and off or what so that it looks like it's rotating. Any chance you can add a video?
> 
> ...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

No matter how much time we have sometimes things just don't turn out like we want. I spent all of last year collecting pieces to make the Sanderson Sisters. They just didn't turn out like I wanted so around September I put it all away and thought I'd give it another go after Halloween. I made great stuff bodies for them and it just didn't turn out well. They have mannequin heads and pvc frames. I had trouble getting the heads attached. I am definitely going to work on them again I was just so disappointed I have no interest at all in them. I'll get back at it though. 

I sort of feel like it's therapy. Planning,collecting,crafting,building. There is definitely no way I get everything done that I plan haha...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> No matter how much time we have sometimes things just don't turn out like we want. I spent all of last year collecting pieces to make the Sanderson Sisters. They just didn't turn out like I wanted so around September I put it all away and thought I'd give it another go after Halloween. I made great stuff bodies for them and it just didn't turn out well. They have mannequin heads and pvc frames. I had trouble getting the heads attached. I am definitely going to work on them again I was just so disappointed I have no interest at all in them. I'll get back at it though.


I so admire you are building your own witches! I am sure this year you will get back to them with a renewed spirit. I am looking forward to seeing the sisters finished.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes it does help to just put things away for later and come back with a fresh perspective. 
In my case sometimes fresh perspective takes quite a while to arrive! Haha!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

booswife02 said:


> Which leads me to question #2 I actually want it to spin. What kind of motor goes in a circular motion? Where can I buy one?
> View attachment 272352
> 
> And by the way if you haven't seen the Rogers Gardens 2015 Halloween video you are missing out on some great inspiration!!!!
> http://youtu.be/u-_W2kzXkOg



A motorized Christmas tree stand would work well.I used one for my crows nest on my pirate ship.I got it for like 7 dollars online years ago.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like you're off to a rockin' start!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great idea Halloween71. I'll keep an eye out at yard sales this summer. That's the beauty of working on it all year. I have time to play around and figure things out. 
Thanks Paul!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Since its 16 degrees outside I'm doing more buying then making at this point. Here's my HorrorDecor.com order that came today. 
You guys know if it's Sleepy Hollow I have to have it.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And a pot holder and evil pumpkin ale candle. Boy dies this candle smell like pumpkin beer! All of these things are on clearance at horror decor .com the small orange pillow is pinned all over Pinterest that is how I found the site.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am ashamed to admit this, but I had never watched the Johnny Depp Sleepy Hollow until recently. I am not sure why....That said, I am in love with it and have watched it several times. I taught literature for 21 years, but it was all British Lit. and I am not a big lover of American Lit except for Poe. How in the world have I missed all of this??? I have to have Katrina's Spell book and so much more. But, that is a start. I also do love the television version of this, too. I am excited to follow your progress on this thread, my friend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of neat stuff there BoosWife. That last photo you posted is such a standout. The orange red color in it is so vivid. Great look.

Speaking of _Sleepy Hollow_ the tv show...it starts up again next Friday, 2/5.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Booswife02, I saw this in the biglots add today, and thought it would look good in your fortune teller set up. It changes colors.

http://www.biglots.com/p/c/lighting/led-gem-chandelier


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

booswife02 said:


> Since its 16 degrees outside I'm doing more buying then making at this point. Here's my HorrorDecor.com order that came today.
> You guys know if it's Sleepy Hollow I have to have it.
> View attachment 272975



where did you get that black and orange headless horseman pillow??
thats awesome!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Icemanfred the sleepy hollow stuff is all from www.horrordecor.com and is on clearance!!!

I'm the goddess I'm going to see if I can order it online. My big lots went out of business. I love it  you're the best for thinking of me


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

booswife02 said:


> Icemanfred the sleepy hollow stuff is all from www.horrordecor.com and is on clearance!!!
> 
> I'm the goddess I'm going to see if I can order it online. My big lots went out of business. I love it  you're the best for thinking of me


love that sight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

booswife02 said:


> In the mail today I got my star master from China! I think it will be perfect. I want to put it in the fortune teller tent so it feels like magic. I probably shouldn't be supporting buying from China but is just so darn cheap. I got a ton of remote control lights from there last year.
> I'll post the eBay link also



Wondering if other people who ordered one of these have received theirs yet? I ordered mine from the same seller as Booswife back on 1/21 and still waiting. Ebay gave me a delivery window of 2/8 - 3/21 (3/21 yeah r-e-a-l-l-y slow boat from China!). I ordered something else from China, different seller, which was sent e-packet, cost me less than a dollar that way and it gave me tracking through USPS and showed up within 2-3 weeks I think. That wasn't an option with this seller so not sure how to judge it. Booswife, do you recall how long it took yours to arrive?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want that star light!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Guess what showed up today! I had ordered 2 star projectors in case one arrived damaged after the long overseas ship. Both boxes were sent together in kind of a plastic mailing envelope. Both thin cardboard item boxes (no outer shipping box) were dented so I was nervous but after testing them both were fine. Not a great battery compartment and needed to move the batteries a bit to make contact but they made the connection and the light came on. Nice effect for the money.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Dang, I need to come here more often..I have missed all of your items and everyone's photos...lol..so used to just hanging around facebook now..sigh


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

GOS, do you want to sell one of the star light things?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> GOS, do you want to sell one of the star light things?


Yeah, I could do that and save you dealing with overseas shipping. I'll pack it a bit better too! I actually have a third one coming, one that rotates and plays music (figure I can cut the wires to that). Send me a PM and I'll work on getting it to you this coming week.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

GOS I am so surprised it took so long to get your star lanterns. I got mine so quickly. 

Here are my new finds. 
Ooojen found these ridiculously gorgeous lanterns on grandin road clearance for me. I got two of each. I love the patterns it puts on the walls. Should be cool atmosphere.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hilda found this gorgeous book for me on victoriantradingco. It's also available on Amazon.


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

As a broad strokes hack, I really appreciate all this thought and detail! Looks like things are coming together!


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

Those are beautiful!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I won the larger 11x14 canvas print on eBay for $13 and got the frame 60% off at Michaels. 
The smaller one is a 5x7 card that I purchased on etsy.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Forgot the other pic


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I almost ordered that book and now I just may do so. They also have a great fortune teller costume that I would love for me. Love love the photos. I have some great ones and an awesome photo album of fortune tellers that someone named booswife02 sent me last year in a SR. Lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thrift store treasures for my fortune tellers. 







The moon and stars fabric is a shower curtain. The other one will be a table square. 







These are for curtains. They have holes in each side 







These are curtain hook clips. I thought I could use them to drape fabric all around the garage. I am thinking of using big bolts of sheer fabric.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow those are all fabulous! Amazed you found so much with stars and moons on them. Shower curtain...wow! Square cloth...gorgeous. I have never seen a dinner bell with stars and moon. You really lucked out. Kind of jealous  Can't wait to see your fortune teller area this year.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Which leads me to question #2 I actually want it to spin. What kind of motor goes in a circular motion? Where can I buy one?
> View attachment 272352
> 
> And by the way if you haven't seen the Rogers Gardens 2015 Halloween video you are missing out on some great inspiration!!!!
> http://youtu.be/u-_W2kzXkOg


I don't know about where you live but there are a few small repair shops around where I can pick up a vent hood fan motor for really cheap. Would something like that work? Oh, or maybe an old microwave turntable motor, that would actually be better I think as they move so much more slowly.

Here is a link to one of those m/w turntable motors
http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Turntable-Motor/RMOTDA264KIT/1388894?ss=a6c53&mr=0


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just tossed a microwave. Hubby kept asking if there was something I could use the motor for!

Booswife, I love the shower curtain, but especially the table topper. Great finds. I have a few things for you but it will be after surgery before I get it all gathered and shipped.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Love these boos wife.....you and I have similar taste when thrift shopping!! Those pics. WOW


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that is an awesome haul!!! You have such a good eye.
This is going to be gorgeous!!

Thank you for making a thread and letting us all enjoy in your progress. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

a_granger said:


> I don't know about where you live but there are a few small repair shops around where I can pick up a vent hood fan motor for really cheap. Would something like that work? Oh, or maybe an old microwave turntable motor, that would actually be better I think as they move so much more slowly.
> 
> Here is a link to one of those m/w turntable motors
> http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Turntable-Motor/RMOTDA264KIT/1388894?ss=a6c53&mr=0


I ordered one from eBay that I believe will work. Waiting for it to warm up so I can go outside and start making it! I'll post pics. I never thought about a microwave turntable. That would be wonderful! I am seriously not mechanically inclined so I got an external motor that is meant for hanging party mirror balls. I will keep those in mind though. I'm sure my brother could help me with it. 

When I first joined the army they wanted me to be a helicopter mechanic. I quickly made them understand I have trouble with tv remote controls haha.....

Thank you soooo much for your help


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, that motor sounds perfect. What was it called


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's the link to the one I purchased. It takes 1 D battery. It seems like it will work great but I won't know until I start building. 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331629077204


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kelloween did a sign for me that will be the pride of my haunt every year. I love it so much!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Booswife, OMG that definitely is a permanent sign. It's perfect for your haunt. _Super_ job Kelloween. Blown away by the look and detail. Beautiful. Man, you guys are so talented!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> And a pot holder and evil pumpkin ale candle. Boy dies this candle smell like pumpkin beer! All of these things are on clearance at horror decor .com the small orange pillow is pinned all over Pinterest that is how I found the site.


Seeing this candle gave me the idea that you could have your brother do some vinyl stickers that you could use on those Dollar Tree candle jars. It would look nice.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> GOS I am so surprised it took so long to get your star lanterns. I got mine so quickly.
> 
> Here are my new finds.
> Ooojen found these ridiculously gorgeous lanterns on grandin road clearance for me. I got two of each. I love the patterns it puts on the walls. Should be cool atmosphere.


 These are beautiful.



booswife02 said:


> Hilda found this gorgeous book for me on victoriantradingco. It's also available on Amazon.


 Ooo, I didn't see this, I'll head over there and look.



booswife02 said:


> Thrift store treasures for my fortune tellers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booswife, I love your finds. I can't wait to see your display this year. Makes me want to steal all your ideas and do a fortune teller scene. I bought Madame Misery this year too. She is gorgeous.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Seeing this candle gave me the idea that you could have your brother do some vinyl stickers that you could use on those Dollar Tree candle jars. It would look nice.


Why the heck didn't I think of that! Fantastic idea im the goddess!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> These are beautiful.
> 
> Ooo, I didn't see this, I'll head over there and look.
> 
> ...


Please feel free to steal anything you want. That's why I'm posting. For inspiration and brainstorming. I try to post links of where I find things in case someone is interested also so no worries. I wouldn't mind in the least. Actually it would be fun brainstorming together on the same theme.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe you have all the lighting you want at this point, but -- I have a weakness for this stuff, and thought I'd share just in case you still have a dark spot somewhere in your display 
Urban Outfitters has some pretty paper cutout lanterns for only $10. They're fun to look at even if you're not in the market for more. 
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...jsp?id=33457151&color=050&category=MORE_IDEAS

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...7864&cm_mmc=Social-_-TW-_-20140227-_-starlamp

this one's $14, but so pretty!
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...jsp?id=35980176&color=010&category=MORE_IDEAS
Sometimes you can find coupons (10%?) online too.


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

I used a dimmer switch on a little motor I had..it let me adjust the speed..hope that helps


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooojen those are perfect additions to my lighting! So beautiful. 

Stuffyteddybare I appreciate your help very much. That sounds perfect!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Question for you guys. I want to paint a backdrop that I can hang over my existing garage walls. I rent so I can't do anything permanent. What can I use as a. Light weight backdrop that I can paint a mural on? I'm looking for something very large, light weight, fairly inexpensive and able to paint on with cheap craft paints. Here are my inspiration pics.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's the wall I want to cover. The entire left side of my garage wall. Top to bottom. 
View attachment 275726


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Have you ever looked at the site aliexpress? They have a back drop ... search ... brilliant starry sky backdrop ... it is 10ft by 10ft ... with shipping about $45.00. Looks exactly what you are looking for. The only thing with ordering from this site is that it will take 2 to 3 months to get to you. If you can afford the wait ... the prices are great. You can just tack it up on the ceiling or wall.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Margaret thank you so much. I will go check it out!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

If you really want to paint yourself, maybe a drop cloth would be a cheap source for a backdrop material...as for your spinning motor, if the spinning mirror ball one you got is too fast, there are "Deer motors" on frightprops.com for about $15 (can find on other sites too). Needs to be plugged in, but only spins at about 5rpm (it is the type of motor used in xmas deer)...good choice for a slow spinning motor you don't need to add a speed controller or power source to (because it is all built in)  Love your work!! Looks great!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tzgirls123 great info! I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Which leads me to question #2 I actually want it to spin. What kind of motor goes in a circular motion? Where can I buy one?
> View attachment 272352
> 
> And by the way if you haven't seen the Rogers Gardens 2015 Halloween video you are missing out on some great inspiration!!!!
> http://youtu.be/u-_W2kzXkOg


I haven't read this whole thread yet, but OMG I loved this photo since I saw it too, and I am SO EXCITED that you are going to do something inspired by it! This one photo makes me feel like I want to redo our Halloween setup to go with it. I absolutely ADORE it (can you tell??) and I anxiously await finding out what you're going to do with your own set up!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I haven't read this whole thread yet, but OMG I loved this photo since I saw it too, and I am SO EXCITED that you are going to do something inspired by it! This one photo makes me feel like I want to redo our Halloween setup to go with it. I absolutely ADORE it (can you tell??) and I anxiously await finding out what you're going to do with your own set up!


This enthusiasm is exactly why I love threads like this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

How are things coming along with this sweetie


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I think a cloth drop cloth would make a nice backdrop too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Thrift store treasures for my fortune tellers.
> View attachment 274870


I adore that little star and moon silver bell!! Scrolling back further, I also love the Sleepy Hollow pillows and candle you bought (as you well know I adore SH, too!) and that star master light up thing looks so cool, especially for a magical or fortune teller set up! Lovey lanterns, too! Everything you've been finding will be fantastic for your themes!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't see the picture of the wall but here is my idea anyway. Drop cloth will work but it will be super heavy. So instead what about rosin paper. You'd have to do it in sections almost like wall paper without the glue but it's thick, light, and cheap. Builders use it to protect floors from paint and other damage during construction so you know you can paint over it (as long as you don't immerse it) and it won't bleed thru. A roll 36" w x 167 feet long is less than $15.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Available at any Home Depot type store.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I have the spinner motor for my disco ball. that would work. It is good for a heavier weight too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

MC HauntDreams said:


> ... So instead what about rosin paper.



Excellent suggestion! I use a lot of rosin paper for templates. It's stiff enough to make it easy to work with, but still lightweight.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

MC HauntDreams said:


> I can't see the picture of the wall but here is my idea anyway. Drop cloth will work but it will be super heavy. So instead what about rosin paper. You'd have to do it in sections almost like wall paper without the glue but it's thick, light, and cheap. Builders use it to protect floors from paint and other damage during construction so you know you can paint over it (as long as you don't immerse it) and it won't bleed thru. A roll 36" w x 167 feet long is less than $15.


What a wonderful idea. I'll go tomorrow to look for it. Thanks so much for the suggestion!


----------

